# Doctor



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Although I moved to Pennsylvania, I still visit my Doctor in Virginia every two months. She is a great doctor and has been my family doctor for over a decade. During my visit the other day, we chatted a little about current events and she stated she was worried about society collapsing. I made a few comments about prepping and self-sustainment and she was very curious. I then offered for her and her family to become a part of our community in PA. She was flabbergasted! She was totally appreciative and stated that this was definitely what she wanted to do. So, as time goes on, I am going to provide her with information pertaining to Bug-out bags, security/self-defense and traveling to get here when (or before if I let her know it's time) when SHTF. So now, I have an Internal Medicine Doctor, several nurses (including an emergency room nurse), an engineer, and a few other able-body people joining my homesteading group for when SHTF. I believe these are very indispensable people with highly needed skill sets! I will continue to recruit!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I think what you are doing is a great idea.

But....I'm kind of down on doctors. Don't get me wrong, they do help and heal, but I've found that Internal Medicine doctors only work with fixing the symptoms with a pill and rarely can tell you why something is happening and how to "heal". 

My parents go to an Internal Med doctor, my at the pills! 

I tried for years to get help from an Internal Med doctor. I had a pain in the middle of my chest, still have no idea what it was. But you can believe I was shot up with so much radiation, it's a wonder I am not glowing. She couldn't figure out what was wrong with me, so she just increased my anti depressants. Every visit, she was always grabbing a book from her pocket and looking up something to give me! vract: 

ER nurses will know more than an internal med doctor. My opinion.

A good herbologist, willing to bring his stash, someone who knows iridology, would be great to have as well.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't get me wrong. I understand how you feel. I've met a couple of Doctors that try to find something wrong with you so they can prescribe meds. I do believe they get a kickback on the amount they can prescribe. Some of them should be paid for advertising! But the doctor I have is very good. She listens, walks through all potential problems and ways to recover. She also gives herbal meds a chance as well. She believes that, if it works for you, it is the correct way to heal. I've never had a doctor this good and, I'd I can, I'm keeping hold of her!!! Lol...plus, she is REALLY cute!!! Lol


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I also plan to get an ER nurse to join us.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Don't get me wrong. I understand how you feel. I've met a couple of Doctors that try to find something wrong with you so they can prescribe meds. I do believe they get a kickback on the amount they can prescribe. Some of them should be paid for advertising! But the doctor I have is very good. She listens, walks through all potential problems and ways to recover. She also gives herbal meds a chance as well. She believes that, if it works for you, it is the correct way to heal. I've never had a doctor this good and, I'd I can, I'm keeping hold of her!!! Lol...plus, she is REALLY cute!!! Lol


you are very lucky!!!!!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

My herbologist keeps dropping hints that he's a prepper. All my friends go to him as well, the friends that are starting to prep....we may have to hit him up and see if he wants to become a community, haha. 

Seeing friends today...I'm gonna talk it over with them. We all homeschool and every Friday we get the kids together for something fun...our talks have led to prepping.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

That's a great idea! Keep up the good work. Getting a basic community started now is ideal! Even if it is only for trade after SHTF


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Well done. Sounds like a good core group to start with. There are always ways to improve what you have and everyone will have their own opinion on how to do it. Mine is......start prcticing thing with your group now. You have a unique opportunity to really get to know the strength's and weaknesses of your folks now prior to an emergency. Thats pretty great. Make the most of it. Good luck to ya


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Society can't collapse yet I'm not done with my nursing program yet....

I'm trying to be an ER nurse. Least I'll still be useful after the SHTF. Along with my architectural classes I'll be a pretty odd and useful mixture.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

worldengineer said:


> Society can't collapse yet I'm not done with my nursing program yet....
> 
> I'm trying to be an ER nurse. Least I'll still be useful after the SHTF. Along with my architectural classes I'll be a pretty odd and useful mixture.


We are in the same boat. Im a nursing student in GA. Gotta finish and get rural. Was thinkin surgical or er.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> We are in the same boat. Im a nursing student in GA. Gotta finish and get rural. Was thinkin surgical or er.


Thank fully I have the rural part covered and have slowly started to convince my family about prepping. How much longer do you have in your program?

You saying surgical actually got me thinking about looking into that. I'll have to weigh the options.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Start the actual program after christmas. Finishing last prerequisite this semester. O chem. Ugh. Havent even got acceptance letter yet. This week should hear. Never thought getting into nursing program would be so competitive. 1100 applied about 80 get in. High hopes. Solid 3.9 gpa, good test score, a guy, a veteran. They better accept me. Im too old to wait around. Apparently I applied to the hardest one to get into.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck in the rest of school and your career, I'm about a year behind you right now. The acceptance rates are pretty good around here so long as your have a good GPA and good test scores. Jobs are everywhere right now oddly enough. And with two large hospitals close but not too close I have good options. Still relatively rural


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Nice. I used to live between manassas and warrenton (didnt spell that right). Used to be a nice area but gotten crowded fro what i hear. Good luck with school


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I'm affraid most of the medical profession has gone the way of the rest of this nation.Sad but true.

Most dr.s here in the south are recent arrivals from third world,they brought their socialist ways with them.Not all of course soem are better than American dr.s,but 90% are like American dr.s puch a pill.

My new dr is french,my last one was polish,both just got here for school,the polish fool graduated and went to africa.The frence one loves obombs and socialism.All the rest are libs who kiss up to illegals and loathe whites,one is a muslim who will not look you in the eyes and can't hide his dislike for us.

The two best are from mexico,both seem to care more.Another good one I had many years ago was from india.So they'r not all bad,but many are.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> We are in the same boat. Im a nursing student in GA. Gotta finish and get rural. Was thinkin surgical or er.


Just my thoughts, I was an xray tech.

I would go for surgery first. Reason: you'll be able to easily build your self confidence in surgery. I loved going to surgery! I also spent a quarter in heart cauterization, that's another area a nurse could easily get into. Then once you feel more confident in yourself, try ER out. I did not enjoy anything from ER at all but I don't thrive on adrenaline as some do. Just my two cents....


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I'm affraid most of the medical profession has gone the way of the rest of this nation.Sad but true.
> 
> Most dr.s here in the south are recent arrivals from third world,they brought their socialist ways with them.Not all of course soem are better than American dr.s,but 90% are like American dr.s puch a pill.
> 
> ...


I am so so blessed! We have a "quick" doctor that we use to go to church with, he is wonderful, he doesn't give antibiotics unless necessary, he will even give me prescriptions and tell me not to fill it unless I, yes I think the kids need it or are getting worse. He's been right on to everything we've went to him with. If it's something a pill won't help, he'll tell ya to wait it out. I love him so much! And he also believes in herbs.


----------

